# John deere 2020 diesel



## Kevin Stricker (Aug 26, 2018)

If a 2020 diesel blew a rod, and a guy needed a short block....used....how much would a guy be looking at $$$$$$ wise

kevin


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello Kevin, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. Sorry to hear you got a problem. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. I found a site that would sell me a short block for mine at $2200. However, if I needed one, I would try to order through my dealers parts dept if I could afford them.


----------

